# Your Wine label Pics



## Aaronh (Aug 18, 2008)

After seeing Waldos post , "another day at the cats meow winery". I figure I take a shot at starting a Wine label thread were you post your pics of your wine labels, how you did it,Ideas, execdera.




*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2008)

I have way to many to post but use Microsoft Picture It 7.0 and PhotoShop CS. Here are a few for you though.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 18, 2008)

Wade...I like your Blueberry/Pinot Noir label.....

How is that wine????

I am thinking about using some Pinot Noir Juice and some of my Blueberry juice to make a wine...

Wish I could drink wine....



My taster isn't working good...*nothing* tastes good and no matter what wine I taste it burns all the way down and then I belch [bet your glad I shared that tid-bit].....


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2008)

NW, that is the best Mist wine in my opinion and THE FAVORITE amongst all of my friends wives and girl friends. Its not sweet like most of the other Mist kits and 1 that I would not recommend upping the abv as its very delicate.


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes the blueberry pinot noir one and the chocolete strawberry labels look pretty slick



. Pinot Noir is my favorite red, bet its really good with blueberrys .


Damn sorry to hear that NW. you got strep throat or somthing?
Reminds me of two months ago... when i got a bunch of K-meta for sanitizing my equipment in my mouth. I didnt wash my mouth out quick enough. It must have killed all the helpfull bacteria in my mouth.. along with some tatse buds. Long story short, nothing tatsed right for a week and anything slightly spicy , even spagetti burned bad.



Lesson learned



I keep a bottle of distilled water in my wine room now after that screw up.*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 18, 2008)

Aaronh said:


> Yes the blueberry pinot noir one and the chocolete strawberry labels look pretty slick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No...I am doing Chemo and won't be doing any drinking of wine for probably another 4 months....Then all hell is going to break loose...





Jim is doing his part to rotate the stock in the wine cellar...


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2008)

NW has been getting Chemo treatments, look under Life is Good post for further info. Second, how did you get that in your mouth Aaronh. Dont tell me you are suck starting a siphon!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 18, 2008)

I can't pass this up......"You gotta have one helluva mouth on you Aaronh to be sanitizing your equipment in there." Do you like put your auto siphon, hydrometer, stirring spoon etc in there all at once or one piec at a time. can you get us some pictures of your procedure ?


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 18, 2008)

LoL






Naw I would draw the solution up my wine theif, sorta like a siphon to fill it up, dunk hydromiterand dump out before hanging on my wall to dry. One nightI wasnt paying verey close attention, was already up to the top, took another pull and



. Ya, I just jig it up and down now in my gallon container nowto fill it up. I like to sanatize and leave the salution dry on when i put it away becouse its pretty water saluable and washes offwhen I sanatize again. kinda like a k-meta forcefield. Trail and error , I dont plan on doing that ever again.



*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2008)

Did you know that all you have to do is keep pushing the thief in and out of the solution quickly and it will fill all the way up to the top even in a shallow container. This is how the pros do it especially in a barrel. Just keep dunking it and you will hear the thief fill as it makes a different sound each time.


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats whatI ment by jigging.






Jigging =up and down motion. Fishing term.*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## joeswine (Aug 19, 2008)

D-M WADE THEY ARE GREAT LABELS,AND I ALREADY KNOW THAT WHAT GOES INTO THE BOTTLES IS EVEN BETTER,GREAT LABELS MY SHORT SUIT HOWEVER////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 19, 2008)

Aaron,I bet you did the jig when you got that stuff in your mouth!!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 19, 2008)

Excellente.......Wade, 
Quite a beautiful presentation. You are doing so good!!!!


Ramona


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 19, 2008)

terrific labels...i am partial to your amarone label.....nice work!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone else going to join in here? Come on people and lets help these newer people get creative!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 19, 2008)

well, i dont have the variety...yours is astounding...here is my basic label...the variety is changed as needed amd the font is actually white now


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2008)

Al, that is very nice and like I tell NW, i wish I could make myself commit to a standard label and I really am trying to but every time I make a new wine I star a new label and it just cascades into something new. I am in the process of developing my 1 for all though and hopefully I can just change an item or 2 within it to fit every new wine from here on in. Great job andthe white fonts will work out much better.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 20, 2008)

OK..OK..Here are some of mine


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 20, 2008)

Wade, I dont think you *have to* be with one lable...yours and Waldo's (wow i was impressed w his) are a fine example of not needing one shoe to fit all


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 20, 2008)

Waldo.....Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2008)

Waldo, how in heck did you fit all them picture in 1 post? I can only really shrink them to about 34 kbs if Im lucky as jpeg's. what are you doing to get them all in on 1 post?


----------



## Waldo (Aug 20, 2008)

From Photo Bucket wade


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess ill have to register and open an acct. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn nice Waldo! Do you still have any of that Hobenaro wine left? Is it still clear? I remember reading your recepie post on that. Pretty nice. How was the heat on the last bottle you opened?


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 26, 2008)

Last batch of my welchs http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm203/shoukah1977/welchsdry1.jpg
<DIV id=ms__id11>








<DIV id=ms__id12>
<DIV id=ms__id13>Decieded on my Lilac http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm203/shoukah1977/label4a-1.jpg


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2008)

Aaronh said:


> Damn nice Waldo! Do you still have any of that Hobenaro wine left? Is it still clear? I remember reading your recepie post on that. Pretty nice. How was the heat on the last bottle you opened?




The only bottles left Aaronhare one that a brother still has and one that a Sister has. They are both still very clear though and the herbs I added are still surprisingly holding up too. They have turned a more honey/gold hue too.


----------



## swillologist (Aug 26, 2008)

Aaronh, when you are in photobucket. Try copying your IMG code and pasting it here. Your picture should come right up.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 26, 2008)

Waldo,


You have really been cranking out the Labels. You have quite a collection going there. Make a collage and frame it. Will be nice to hang in your cellar or your house.


Ramona


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 26, 2008)

<DIV id=ms__id27>
<DIV id=ms__id35>hmm thanks! I always trying to put pics threw"insert image icon" above. Thanks Swill




<DIV id=ms__id34>



*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## swillologist (Aug 26, 2008)

Your welcome Aaronh! I don't know much about making wine and even less about the computer. But that is one thing I did figure out.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 26, 2008)

I like it Aaronh!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 26, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> Waldo,
> 
> 
> You have really been cranking out the Labels. You have quite a collection going there. Make a collage and frame it. Will be nice to hang in your cellar or your house.
> ...




Great idea Ramona.......Thanks


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 26, 2008)

Waldo, I think that collage idea is cool and will also work well down the road in any brochures...websites or promotional things you may end up producing if you go that route....its sort of a history page so to speak...


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 26, 2008)

Exactly....Al


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 26, 2008)

Aaronh,


I just love that *Lilac Lady* !!!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 27, 2008)

wow - you all
what a great collection of creativity - we are the BEST!!!
thanx for sharing -

later

rrawhide


----------



## Joanie (Aug 27, 2008)

I made a mistake! I counted up all the labels I've made...it's well over 65! I promise I won't post them!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 27, 2008)

Post em joan..we wanna see them


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 29, 2008)

Aye poste em!! 




After cleaning the last of my choke cherrys. I did a litle pre labelphoto shoot!! Just look at all those curves, ooo sexy










*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2008)

Very Cool AaronH! Thats a winner.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 30, 2008)

wADE I REALLY LIKE THE MERLOT CONCEPT WERE DID THAT COME FROM,..................................................................


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2008)

It was a few pictures I found on allposters .com and then I Photoshoped the heck out of it till my mind was gone, then i proceeded to Photoshop some more! I had surely not planned for those results. I just kept playing with it anf it just kept getting more interesting. Most of the time doing that though ruins what I had originally started with and is discarded.


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Wade, is that the very expensive Adobe Photoshop that you use? Or is there a inexpensive Photoshop software out there?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2008)

I have the expensive 1 but actually mainly use Microsoft Picture It 7.0. It does a lot of this stuff and is way cheaper and soooooo much easier to use as Photoshop really is a program that must be learned well to use. I dont know anywhere near as much as Joan does about that program.


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Picture It 7.0 I can download from somewhere?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2008)

I think that version is now obsolete but and 10 is the new version. I think Amazon has it for just under $100. There are many programs out there and probably cheaper 1's that may even be better. My program actually came with my digital camera. I would play around and look for some free downloads.


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 31, 2008)

Go to Paint.net . They have a professional photo editing program that is free and downloadable. They also except donations. I would rathersee some one buy/usea product made by aspiring collage kids shooting to make the big bucks at Microsoft one day than pay $100+ for the over payed people at Microsoft.




<DIV id=ms__id31>
<DIV id=ms__id27>"Cooperations make money off of ignorance not quality."
<DIV id=ms__id30>
<DIV id=ms__id29>Not saying anyone is ignorant specifically but there are still folks in this world that want to better it without profit. *Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 1, 2008)

Aaronh, Amen!!! I agree with you. And thanks for the Paint.net site.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is our 'Generic Label'.....

The inspiration came from the old pasture field [before this farmer plowed it up for crops]....






This is our 'Generic Label'....






And....this is a gift of a steel sign that a friend just presented to us.... 






Might hang the sign out in the 'Cowboy Cafe' or someday if we have a 'regulation' wine making area. Don't know if we should paint it black or let it rust...?


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 1, 2008)

Northern, Love the sign! What good friends you have. Maybe for now you could hang it inside where others can see it. Protect it from the elements for a while.
I love looking at all of these labels! I'm truly impressed!



I don't seem to have the needed patience for label making. Bert has a heck of a time getting me to just print our standard labels!


----------



## Aaronh (Sep 2, 2008)

That meadow looks like it would make a great label background. Is that a unidentified flying object there?




<DIV id=ms__id61>
<DIV id=ms__id76>




<DIV id=ms__id75>
<DIV id=ms__id77>
<DIV id=ms__id78>I agree with PwP on the sign.



*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought it would make a nice label too....but too much ink for me.

That field was filled with Monarch Butterflies...it was just awesome.....It was always Monarch Heaven out there.

I threw some dirt to make them fly but would only catch one or two in a photo....There was others in this photo, but can't see them...one is over the lone oak tree.


----------



## Aaronh (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a feeling it was a butterfly or something of the sort. Was just making a funny, "hence the two squirls havinga life and death light saber duelon themeadow tothe left", no pun intended



. Like the shot though



.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 2, 2008)

Was wondering what was out in the grass with the sabers.....


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 4, 2008)

Here are three of mine. can't find the others


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 4, 2008)

Like them all... especially the 1st one.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 4, 2008)

That's some fine work there, PeterCooper!!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2008)

Love them Peter and must agree with NW that the 1st 1is the best!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesone labes Peter


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks.

I get really insecure when I look at the fabulous artwork that some of you put out.

It's not just wine making skill that is in abundance on this forum.


----------

